# PICS of the Mini sets *Lots of pics*



## V2LUCKY (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## jeannette (Sep 18, 2005)

*collapses into a heap*
I think I need everything from this collection.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh Geeze, why oh why did I have to look!  I want all of them!  Thanks for posting!  Dawn


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 18, 2005)

Too much stuff for me to buy, I'm gonna be broke.
Does anyone know what colors are in the lipgelle and lipglass sets.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 18, 2005)

Do you know the names of the paints and lipglass sets? I found the rest, but those I wasn't sure of.


----------



## samtaro (Sep 18, 2005)

I think I want the lipgelees, even though I have 2 at full size, I could give those to a friend.  I want the paints, and I think I want the pink-scheme lipglasses, but these pics seem a litlte whacked on color so I'm not sure.  I may need both lipglass sets once I see them in person.  And that would make my wallet cry.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Do you know the names of the paints and lipglass sets? I found the rest, but those I wasn't sure of._

 
son_risa said its shimma, bare canvas, chartu and canton candy... but that pic is a little screwed


----------



## trishee03 (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh boy....this is not good lol


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmmm that pigment set looks different than the one I saw in another post... I think I need it if it looks like this pic! I want that light sparkly looking one!

I'm really excited about the mini lipglass sets! Does anyone know what shades will be in both? Do I see Tux-de-Luxe in that second set???


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 18, 2005)

I think the pictures are "sharpened" hence the sparklyness of everything.

That being said omg I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvve it all......


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Hmmm that pigment set looks different than the one I saw in another post... I think I need it if it looks like this pic! I want that light sparkly looking one!_

 
It looks like the other set, except the second one was supposed to be Rose, but that definitely doesn't look like Rose....it looks like it's either something new, or it's Frozen White and the way the picture was taken/manipulated really picks up the blue in it or something.


----------



## user2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ohh thanks for posting these and making me save some money because I just like the pink lipglass set!The lipgelées just look blah!
And I'm not that big of a paints and shadestick fan so I can skip these!
But this dark grey lipglass catches my attention!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks moonrevel! That would be great if it was Frozen White, because I don't have that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edited to say*.... hmmm I think it might be Frost as well.... and in the other pic, Blue Brown was present, but in this one, the brown shade looks like Coco to me.... that's just what it looks like to me though. I hope this is the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meeee too VuittonVictim! I want to know if it's a new color or a re-release!


----------



## roxybc (Sep 18, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!  How much money am I going to need for this Holiday stuff???  I'll be broke!  Where are you guys seeing this "other picture" of the pigment set??

Also can someone post the supposed colors that are supposed to be in each set, I don't know where to find them.  I'm really wanting to know about the lipglass colors for both sets, as well as the pigment sets.

Where did you find these pics???


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_OMG!!!!!!  How much money am I going to need for this Holiday stuff???  I'll be broke!  Where are you guys seeing this "other picture" of the pigment set??_

 
Here: http://specktra.net/forum/showpost.p...02&postcount=5


----------



## Sanne (Sep 18, 2005)

*i Just Died*


----------



## roxybc (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Here: http://specktra.net/forum/showpost.p...02&postcount=5_

 

LOL!  Duh, I forgot I already saw that thread!  I've been so bombarded with great MAC pics I forget what I've already seen!


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 18, 2005)

oh my freakin' goodness why do you post those pics :S now i'm in big trouble, i have to rob a bank before holidays or i'll be traumatized forever bc i didn't get anything :'(

that second pigment (left to right) does look so much different than the other pic of the mini pigments.... i hope it is something new also


----------



## shygirl (Sep 18, 2005)

Damn, damn, daaaammmmnnnn. Why must you post this?! I want all of these!!!!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 18, 2005)

Does anyone know which shade sticks those are?  It looks like Overcast, something, something and Sea Me, but pics are usually off..

I think i'll just end up getting one lipglass set, the lipgelees and maybe the shadesticks,  i don't wear blues, and i think i have one of them, so i dunno... Maybe i'll get off easy this year


----------



## roxybc (Sep 18, 2005)

The Shadesticks are Beigeing, Taupeographic, Gracious Me and Sea Me.

I have everyone but Sea Me, but the minis are so cute I don't know what to do!! Thei MAC holiday stuff is stressing me out!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 18, 2005)

Hum... the shades doesn't look like what it's supposed to be. 

The pigments set seems to have turquoise and white glitters...


----------



## FemmeNoir (Sep 18, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea about how much product is in the mini shade stick set? I'm trying to figure out if it would be more economical to buy the minis or the full size ( I have a PPID).

Thanks!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 18, 2005)

i cant wait till x-mas!! I want the shadesticks!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm confused now. I thought this was the pigment set that was going to be released for Xmas? http://img.makeupalley.com/7/7/6/0/375408.jpeg

:s


----------



## fabulouscazza (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok, like most of you, i too want everything!  my wallet is so going to suffer for this...  When is the release date for all these goodies?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Does anyone have any idea about how much product is in the mini shade stick set? I'm trying to figure out if it would be more economical to buy the minis or the full size ( I have a PPID).

Thanks!_

 
That's what I want to know too.. let me know if you find it!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 18, 2005)

Goodness...I am going to be so broke this holiday season.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Sep 18, 2005)

I want the shadesticks badly! and the lipgelees, and both lipglass sets....I'm gonna be broke!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 18, 2005)

I want them all!! when do they come out and where, is this nordstroms or saks...


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 18, 2005)

Why am I not impressed by any of it?


----------



## lemurian (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_Why am I not impressed by any of it?_

 
Maybe because the selection of colors is less than imaginative?  I may get a pigment set, but otherwise I'm less than impressed with the mini-sets.  I'm definitely going to get one of the holiday palettes, though, just for the packaging


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 18, 2005)

By the way... the Lipgelees are supposed to be Jelly Babe, Lu-Be-Lu, Glosspitality and Dewy Jube..... but on this pic, they look purple!!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 18, 2005)

OY VEY!!!!  my CC is going to get another WORK OUT!!!!!!


----------



## MacLover (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh My!!!!  I picked a bad time to close my CC....LOL

I can't wait to see these.  I definitely want the paints and lipglass kits.  The pigments to me look nothing like the other picture that was posted.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 18, 2005)

OMG! I want everything! Love the Lipgelee set the most, really pretty colors! Can't wait for the release day. Thanks for the awesome pics!


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 18, 2005)

I think i'll get the lip gelee.


----------



## ruby_soho (Sep 18, 2005)

Why did I have to get close to a MAC counter by moving to university? I'm supposed to be saving money for school! I am going to spend so much money from Idol Eyes until the year is done! I waaant those paints and shadesticks!


----------



## gracefully.insane (Sep 18, 2005)

hmmm.. is rose still going to be in the pigment set? or is the colour so distorted that the fuschia looking one really is rose.. gaah if not i need to buy a pigment sample of rose


----------



## user4 (Sep 19, 2005)

im so excited... and i just cant freaking hide it!!! omg omg omg... i just cant wait for them to come out!!! woohoo


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

What colors are the liglass minis? I loove those!! How much do those cost?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_Maybe because the selection of colors is less than imaginative? I may get a pigment set, but otherwise I'm less than impressed with the mini-sets. I'm definitely going to get one of the holiday palettes, though, just for the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
hrrmmm.. ita.. i have all those colors already BUT the minis are so damned cute! me = sucker for cute!


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 19, 2005)

Okay, so nobody's getting x-mas presents from me this year--all my money's going to MAC! I want all the ornamental eye pallettes, the olive and teal brush sets, these paint, shadestick, and pigment sets, and of course the individual pots from ornamentalism. Hmm, I wonder if i still have time to take out a student loan??


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 19, 2005)

Dang it, my wallet is crying already!! I love all of them!!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 19, 2005)

want to have lipgelées. where have you buy them. can i buy them in germany-lipgelée box. which colours are in the box?


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_By the way... the Lipgelees are supposed to be Jelly Babe, Lu-Be-Lu, Glosspitality and Dewy Jube..... but on this pic, they look purple!!!!!_

 
Everything has been looking purple.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 19, 2005)

I want the paints, shadesticks & pigments...I like the lipglass colors but hate using them b/c of their stickyness...my boyfriend won't kiss me if I wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like smooches better


----------



## jeanna (Sep 19, 2005)

wow, everything looks so cute ...


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bubbles12_98* 
_I want the paints, shadesticks & pigments...I like the lipglass colors but hate using them b/c of their stickyness...my boyfriend won't kiss me if I wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like smooches better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel ya! Especially the ones with shimmer, he hates to get sticky and sparkley!


----------



## deathcabber (Sep 19, 2005)

How much are the Mini sets a piece? This is my first time getting some of them!


----------



## CWHF (Sep 19, 2005)

The lipgelee minis and pigment sets will be mine.  
The shadesticks I have one (taupographic) and not sure I'd use the others.  I was hopping for Lucky jade so probably won't get that.
The lipglosses aren't speaking to me at all which is unusual.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 19, 2005)

Probably won't get anything (the mini paint set is a bit...boring, dare I say it?) but wow, those lipgelee minis are hotness. That really vibrant purple one reminds me of a gloss no longer available in another brand (Shu Uemura Disco Smoke/Cassis gloss). Might have to twist someone's arm to fob that one off them!

Bummer, just read lovemichelle's post above. My wallet saved then!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 19, 2005)

My list grows longer by the day....time to get off my dead a$$ & fax in that PPID application lol!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_My list grows longer by the day....time to get off my dead a$$ & fax in that PPID application lol!_

 
You can't use your pro card for holiday stuff!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_You can't use your pro card for holiday stuff!_

 
*@$&!!!  I was afraid of that. Thanks PrettyKitty, I had been wondering about it.  Guess there's no need to stop procrastinating now


----------



## nphernetton (Sep 19, 2005)

oh *sigh* I need every single one of these!!!!  So much good stuff coming out right when I'll be moving and need all the spare cash I can get....hehe


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_You can't use your pro card for holiday stuff!_

 
I been told I can in the UK.


----------



## iheartjuppy (Sep 19, 2005)

Dear Santa - I want Holiday Sets!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm so confused about which shades are in which and what everything looks like that I don't even know what I want! I'd love a definitive list of the shades in the Minis.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, this is stressing me out... i'm trying to figure out what i NEED.  My family is going to Bahamas for christmas, so i won't get alot of money/gifts.  The only shadestick i want is gracious me, so i can save some money w. that.   I MIGHT buy the Lipgellees, and maybe the lipglass set.  I'm trying to limit myself to 2 mini sets, so i can at least 2 pallettes... Wow, I really have too think this through

Ahaha, life is so stressful! :O


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 19, 2005)

*Holiday Virgin!!!!*

OK IM A MAC HOLIDAY PURCHASE VIRGIN!! WHAT SHOULD I GET? like if i had to pick one set from each thing [warm cool trend...]


----------



## Star (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Where did you find these pics???_

 
They are from another forum:  http://shopv2.beautyplaza.de/assets/....de/index.html

Look under FORUM, SWATCH IT BABY, MAC and tons more pics have been posted.  If you click on the pics, you get a super high-res version.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh my. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have such a thing for mini sets of stuff, I want the shadesticks and paints!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Sep 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_*collapses into a heap*
I think I need everything from this collection._

 
me, too.


----------



## xiahe (Sep 25, 2005)

oh my...are these sets brand new?

I want them all!!! ♥


----------



## shygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

Great question! I wanna know suggestions, too. It looks like I'm going to get all of the minis but I'm not able to.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mz_fallenstarz* 
_OK IM A MAC HOLIDAY PURCHASE VIRGIN!! WHAT SHOULD I GET? like if i had to pick one set from each thing [warm cool trend...]_


----------



## shygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

Star! that was an awesome link! Thanks! 

Are the Treasures l/s full size?


----------

